# qmail & spamd logging

## yinrunning

Ok.  So I'm in a 3 bears situation with my new mail server and Spam.  First the soup was too hot, now it's too cold.  Messages are successfully bouncing.  But.  I can't really see them bouncing.

I have extended my metalog allowances to give me more time to see what's going on.  But I can't figure out exactly where all the events are occurring.  Right now I'm going into /var/log and running recursive greps for the email address, the domain, or even the mx hosts of a particular sender, and often coming up empty.

Is there somewhere that I can get spamd to show more in the logs / some way to get qmail to show email addresses and timestamps in the logs?  I have most of the pieces of the pie right now, just not all of them.

Can't find any good docs through googling so far.  Any help would be helpful.  ... And tautologies are tautologous...

----------

## gerdesj

metalog can split logs up based on program name (I don't know how - I just looked at its homepage!)

spamd has log options to pass to it - /etc/conf.d/spamd to set them. -D will show everything.  

I use rsyslog so my logs are pretty heavily customized but I seem to recall that spamd will log as facility mail so have a look in the log for that.  

Its been a very long time since I used Qmail + Spam Assassin for mail scanning.  I seem to remember using qmail-scanner and that gives out an insane amount of detail all round by default.  I used to use "Life with Qmail" to set it all up (on Mandrake, around 10 years ago)

Hope this helps

Cheers

Jon

----------

